# Three months further down the track



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

It is now 3 months since returning from holidays and finding the forum in unexpected upheaval, and rumours of a new unknown forum, at that time decided to let time pass just read and observe, before before making any comment.

The suggestion of vilification for having Christian views on the forum I consider a nonsense ..... for many years this forum happily functioned with a mix of members from all faiths, and agnostics, and here they conversed on fishing and other topics in complete harmony. I personally am aware of a number of practicing Christians who enjoyed their time here without stress.

If anyone has extreme views on any topic and if the Report Posts button is used by a number of members the mods have to act for continued forum harmony, after seeing the often quite heated debates that occurred on some issues have to conclude perhaps this is where any issues arose.

For those who are interested in serious discussion on topics of a religious nature I feel sure there are good forums for debates on faith/or lack thereof, rather then create any dissension on a fishing forum ... same applies to heavy political discussion on fishing forums, there are better venues..

Forums have many and varied opinions by nature, but it's not essential to have a winner on any topic, most can accept that, and can end to any debate with other members by stopping their own replies..

If you do not like something, to me it seems so easy to just ignore the thread, do not reply, just laugh at the other silly bastards butting heads, then do not visit the topic again.

Personally could not believe there might be hints of litigation for anything said on a forum as it is not a life changing experience, but rather just another facet of a hobby/sport, and running back to mods for help when in conflict with another member to me is much like returning to a mother's teat to resolve an issue which we all did as a kid.

I generally am content to be middle of the road on most things, but on those occasions if I have upset someone by an opinion, will wear the kick in the balls that may follow.

All mods over the years have been volunteers working for the benefit of members, so are to be applauded, on occasion they do make balls ups, so what .... all are people with normal frailties and are working at jobs as well, and any forum would fail without their contribution to smooth operation. Can remember one of my replies getting flicked [quite unjustly I felt at the time] so feel they have always been even handed from my perspective.

Because I am interested in kayak fishing and the friendships made through various forums I visit decided to go and have a look at the new forum myself after hearing about it from others on facebook.

Again I give a personal example of a couple of happenings that have demonstrated the camaraderie of kayak fishing forums to me.

In 2008 got a legends goldfish here and was both happy and appreciative to receive 60 replies on that advisory post, although at most had only met half of them in person ..... and was an example to me of a then happy forum.

Last month on a milestone birthday, received 50 reply greetings at the new site, a further example to me of another happy forum and which since its setting up in early spring, to date has acquired 650+ members posting 1550+ topics including 360+ fish reports.....again I did not personally know all the members who took the trouble to reply.

When I visit here now, _while I wish the forum well_, I am reminded of the life cycle of a cicada as I look at activity ...... here there are many trees on which the empty shells of cicadas still remain, but in the meantime live active cicadas have found a new location on another group of trees where they now continue in harmony.

Have decided to revert to my original avatar as well, after so many years using my own noggin as avatar.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Well said.

I still pop in from time to time, but I find it depressing. Seems more like the bones after the vultures are done.

Joel


----------



## porkchop (Sep 19, 2008)

Very eloquently put as always Dodge. You'll always be a legend, no matter where you post or what badge you have to show for it.


----------



## kariba (Mar 4, 2014)

X2


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

A very well thought out and presented view of the world as it is Dodge.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Well said by the wise old man of the sea 8) thank goodness you changed that profile pic( ugly old bastard) :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Well put, Richo... agree with all points!

Cheers mate...

Jimbo


----------



## paint (Aug 23, 2010)

well put old mate


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

well put mate
I still consider myself a novice yaker and apreciate every reply to posts Ive made over time. Learnt a hell of a lot .
sometimes some members appear quite rude in reply. but grain of salt they add to my knowledge base. and thats why im here 
to learn from those who have experienced most of the issues im yet to come across already.
I flitter in and out of here these days.


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

this cicada just popped in to the old tree for a look but found the branches had rotted so off I fly again.


----------

